# Wire Wheel Custom made Adapters ?



## DiNkA (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey there long time,

Well where I live Its impossible to find wire wheels and finding adopters for them is a big NO I Tried my best looking all over Sri Lanka to find some adopters but was out of luck :/ and gettting some down here from UK/Us will cost me atleast 300$ with shipping with out tax so thats a No too.. Well I can't throw away my Wire wheels because I cant find adopters right So i came up with a simple solution just want to know if its a ok idea to do that if there is no harm as I don't care about the wheels after sale bla bla I won't sell them will be on my Cortina for ever as I wont sell it.

So the Idea is to Get a metal plate and drill 4 holes for the lug nuts and then weld it to the mounting of the wire wheel -











Then again I'm having a issue I will have to make a custom bolt tightening tool it self.. thats a easy task. 

Then for the front hole that usually the spinner comes and spins up I got hold of some fake or what ever kind of spinner that can be locked into the whole with out thread.. 

So thats the idea any one with any other ideas other than buying wheel adopters please do post it here  

Cheers.:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

U want to tighten the lugnuts with wheels in place


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Id spend the money for adapters

No wonder I watch all these european and russian driving fail compilations with peoples wheels falling off :uh:

For something like wheels I wouldn't trust some homemade rigged thingy. Shit will wobble or break or who knows what. And I know u don't care bout your wheels but welding to chrome is going to completely ruin them and you should be more worried about your life and others instead of having wire wheels


----------



## DiNkA (Dec 9, 2012)

CoupeDTS said:


> Id spend the money for adapters
> 
> No wonder I watch all these european and russian driving fail compilations with peoples wheels falling off :uh:
> 
> For something like wheels I wouldn't trust some homemade rigged thingy. Shit will wobble or break or who knows what. And I know u don't care bout your wheels but welding to chrome is going to completely ruin them and you should be more worried about your life and others instead of having wire wheels


These are Metal Wheels not alloy So a good weld all around will do just fine and it will obviously be balanced with the metal plates and I've seen more wheels fly off due to lack of spinner tightening than 4 bolts being tightened straight from the rim to the hubs.


----------



## DiNkA (Dec 9, 2012)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> U want to tighten the lugnuts with wheels in place


Sorry I didn't get that..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

How are u gonna tighten the lugnuts


----------



## DiNkA (Dec 9, 2012)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> How are u gonna tighten the lugnuts


yup as I said I will have to make a custom tool for it a bendy tool lol


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

PM SENT DiNkA....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

DiNkA said:


> yup as I said I will have to make a custom tool for it a bendy tool lol


If the center of your homemade adapter doesnt fit snug against the center of the rim thats dangerous


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'd just pony up an buy a set of adapters.Hell you might be able to find some used for cheap.Yeah shipping's gonna suck but ya gotta pay it play.

I've seen cats from the middle east buy off here.So its up ta you.I just wouldnt risk messing around w/ anything other than a adapter an knock off.


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

^^^^^^ X64


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> I'd just pony up an buy a set of adapters.Hell you might be able to find some used for cheap.Yeah shipping's gonna suck but ya gotta pay it play.
> 
> I've seen cats from the middle east buy off here.So its up ta you.I just wouldnt risk messing around w/ anything other than a adapter an knock off.


:werd:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Adapters only do not try to make something else worth, saftey first


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

what the fuck did this guy say he was gonna do


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/356733-wire-wheel-adapters.html


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

​Seems legit.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

fool2 said:


> what the fuck did this guy say he was gonna do


x2 

:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

2 plates and tube with thread for the knock off. one plate will bolt to the car rotor/ drum with a tube welded. 2nds plate will have a hole in the center weld it to your wire wheel. this plate needs to have studs about 5 that will mash with 5 holes on your 1 first plate so when the wheel turns your adaptors hold. should be really eazy.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

dameon said:


> 2 plates and tube with thread for the knock off. one plate will bolt to the car rotor/ drum with a tube welded. 2nds plate will have a hole in the center weld it to your wire wheel. this plate needs to have studs about 5 that will mash with 5 holes on your 1 first plate so when the wheel turns your adaptors hold. should be really eazy.


Stop ur gonna get him killed messin around


----------



## DiNkA (Dec 9, 2012)

fool2 said:


> what the fuck did this guy say he was gonna do


The fuck I'm triing do Is make my own focking adopter mate nothing complicated for a American mind I suppose ?


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

You don't have family here that could buy and ship to you


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

also what the lug count on your car. they sell them here for 25 an adaptor figure 60 shipping throw the post office 160 shipped, that if you had the knock offs


----------



## DiNkA (Dec 9, 2012)

umlolo said:


> You don't have family here that could buy and ship to you


Sadly no mate..


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DiNkA said:


> The fuck I'm triing do Is make my own focking adopter mate nothing complicated for a American mind I suppose ?


Americans know dat this is a bad idea /topic


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

DiNkA said:


> The fuck I'm triing do Is make my own focking adopter mate nothing complicated for a American mind I suppose ?


tell that ****** ey! do what you got to do mate!


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

converting a knock off wheel into a bolt on.. :scrutinize:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

if you can't spend 300.00 dollars, then you don't need to be lowriding.


----------



## DiNkA (Dec 9, 2012)

Coupe'n It said:


> if you can't spend 300.00 dollars, then you don't need to be lowriding.


I ain't even low riding mate lol Do you have to lowride if you have wire-rims ? No.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

Don't be cheap, buy adaptors!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

dameon said:


> also what the lug count on your car. they sell them here for 25 an adaptor figure 60 shipping throw the post office 160 shipped, that if you had the knock offs


*I threw him a deal $170 shipped for 4lug adapters 4 spinners and a tool.... he turned it down..:facepalm:*


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm curious what else you've done to this car because you didn't want to spend a little more to do things right and safe. Is there any cardboard or duct tape anywhere on the car?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

CoupeDTS said:


> I'm curious what else you've done to this car because you didn't want to spend a little more to do things right and safe. Is there any cardboard or duct tape anywhere on the car?


What do you think the body kit is made of?


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

:facepalm:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Pics after the wheels fall off!! hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *I threw him a deal $170 shipped for 4lug adapters 4 spinners and a tool.... he turned it down..:facepalm:*


That's a good deal. 

Riding with homemade adapters is a horrible idea. Can't imagine getting lug nuts tight or how to keep the knockoff cap from flying off and killing someone. X2 on pics of car after wheels fall off.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> That's a good deal.
> 
> *Riding with homemade adapters is a horrible idea. Can't imagine getting lug nuts tight or how to keep the knockoff cap from flying off and killing someone.* X2 on pics of car after wheels fall off.



* It sucks when you lose 1 wheel... now imagine 4 wheels..hno: 


My advice for this guy is to just throw those rims away and ride stock wheels....*


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Yup. Wheels are crusty anyways. Got to pay to play.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Wait i know the problem, u dont need adopters u need adapters


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

OK YOU GOT EVERYONE IS HATING ON YOU BRO JUST NOT SAFE, I WILL THROW THIS OUT THERE ALSO ILL SHIP YOU SOME ADAPTERS AND KNOCKOFFS 2 THATS 2 PEOPLE, THAT ARE WILLING TO HELP JUST LISTEN TO WHAT PEOPLE ARE TRYING TO TELL YA


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Coupe'n It said:


> if you can't spend 300.00 dollars, then you don't need to be lowriding.


fucking irony 

:rofl:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lone star said:


> Wait i know the problem, u dont need adopters u need adapters


U a fool dog


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> * It sucks when you lose 1 wheel... now imagine 4 wheels..hno:
> 
> 
> *


Sparks and parts!!  :nosad: :nicoderm:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

It's been a month, post some pics of the homemade adopters


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

CoupeDTS said:


>


:roflmao:aww man c'mon.....:|


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

hhhhaaa


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LoL


----------



## martin1979mc (Dec 27, 2012)

Lmfao:roflmao:


----------



## drosmoka (Mar 25, 2007)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *I threw him a deal $170 shipped for 4lug adapters 4 spinners and a tool.... he turned it down..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i need this in a 88 chevy monte carlo luxury sport shipped 33610 whats the ticket? and paypal info


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: oh well he gone now. He wasnt a lowrider anyways.


CoupeDTS said:


>


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

CoupeDTS said:


>


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## drosmoka (Mar 25, 2007)

he needs to stop bein stuborn and cop that deal from brownazt3ka............... i know i did


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

drosmoka said:


> he needs to stop bein stuborn and cop that deal from brownazt3ka............... i know i did


*Thanks alot for the quick payment bro! * :thumbsup:


----------



## drosmoka (Mar 25, 2007)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *Thanks alot for the quick payment bro! * :thumbsup:


no problem bruh.......... my car been sittin on just adapters on the front for a week couldnt take that shit any more, i preciate the good deal and great commuication


----------



## DiNkA (Dec 9, 2012)

Come on people you hurting ma Feelings yo :tears: You all were right I fucked up! Just came off coma.












lmao xD I love this forum so much hate! :h5: Well The wheels are still at the Wheel shop And they are done. Saw one of them looks like this-









No bling though Lol
. Haven't got time to go pick em up will post some Pics when I do. My restoration is on hold for some time.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:facepalm::rofl:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:loco: :nicoderm:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:around::yes:


----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

I bet all they did was trade a set of bolts ons for ur knock off rims lol


----------



## Dueces (Jan 9, 2014)

Did this guy just build a ranfla from pizza roll bags?


----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

we got a grave digger ^^^


----------



## 70impalaguy (Apr 4, 2018)

Looking for adapters to these rims


----------

